# wie füttert Ihr während der Urlaubszeit ?



## Lion (27. Aug. 2017)

mich würde interessieren, 

wie füttert Ihr Euere Tiere während der Urlaubszeit ?

(Bitte mit Bild(er)


----------



## Ansaj (27. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Lion,

Bilder habe ich nicht. Aber bei mir füttert im Urlaub meistens ein Familienmitglied. Die können dann auch nach dem Rechten sehen: ob die Filteranlage gut läuft und es den Fischen gut geht. Diese "Urlaubsfütterer" haben natürlich nicht so viel Zeit und können nicht unbedingt jeden Tag vorbei kommen. So bekommen die Fische dementsprechend weniger Futter und weniger abwechlsungsreiche Kost, als sonst. Aber das ist ja ab und zu nicht schlimm und ich ziehe diese Variante dem Futterautomaten vor. Wenn der Urlaub nicht allzu lang ist, gibt es auch eine Fastenkur. 
Wenn man im Winter in den Urlaub fährt, erübrigt sich das Füttern ja eh meistens. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2017)

Tut mir leid aber ich kann dir keine Bilder vom nicht füttern in der Urlaubszeit machen da ich ja im Urlaub bin.


----------



## Lion (27. Aug. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich kann dir keine Bilder vom nicht füttern in der Urlaubszeit machen da ich ja im Urlaub bin.


hallo René,
könntest doch die Fische mitnehmen oder ?


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2017)

Aber warum sollte ich sie mit nehmen?
Und warum sollte ich sie füttern in der Urlaubszeit?
Die können auch gut mal 2 - 3 Wochen Diät halten und am Algenrasen lutschen. 
Würde mir wahrscheinlich auch mal gut tun


----------



## Lion (27. Aug. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte ich sie mit nehmen?
> Und warum sollte ich sie füttern in der Urlaubszeit?



ist doch klar, damit Du uns Bilder machen kannst.


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2017)

Hi 

Troll hat recht! Fischen schadet es nicht, wenn suie bis zu einem Monat mal weniger zu fressen haben. In Form von Abflugnahrung, Aufwuchs auf Pflanzen und durch Larven im Bodengrund finden sie immer etwas.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2017)

mal 2-3 Wochen ohne Futter bringt keinen Fisch um. 

den Winter über werden die meißten Fische sogar 4-5 Monate net gefüttert und sind im Frühjahr trotzdem noch da und munter 

MfG Frank


----------



## Lion (28. Aug. 2017)

da es ja vom Angebot her auch Futterautomaten gibt habe ich gedacht, dass doch
der eine oder andere hier im Forum so etwas benutzt und das wäre dann doch
ein schönes Hilfsmittel, um wärend der Abwesenheit die Fische wie gewöhnt
durchzufüttern oder ?

Darum auch die Frage, evtl. mit Bild.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> mal 2-3 Wochen ohne Futter bringt keinen Fisch um.
> 
> den Winter über werden die meißten Fische sogar 4-5 Monate net gefüttert und sind im Frühjahr trotzdem noch da und munter
> 
> MfG Frank



hallo Frank, 
bin da ein wenig anderer Meinung :
das wir im Winter sogar 4 - 5 Monate nicht füttern hat doch bestimmt einen ganz anderen Grund
und ist für mich nicht vergleichbar, ob in Abwesendheit im Sommer gefüttert oder nicht gefüttert wird.

VG. Leon


----------



## Ansaj (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, welche Fischarten man hat, wie sie im Futter stehen und wie der Teich beschaffen ist. Bei Kois in einem sterilen Becken (wo ich eh absolut kein Fan von bin), würde ich die Fastenkur im Sommer auch nicht ausdehnen.
Klar ist es im Winter so, dass die Fische kaum noch verstoffwechseln und daher keine/wenig Nahrung brauchen. Im Sommer dafür ja umso mehr. 
Da muss halt jeder selber gucken, welche Herangehensweise im Urlaub geeignet ist.

Ich bin aus folgenden Gründen kein Fan von Futterautomaten, hatte aber auch noch keinen, kann also sein, dass da Denkfehler drin sind:
- Besser im Urlaub zu wenig als zuviel füttern, da durch intensive Fütterung die Wasserqualität sinken kann, ohne dass man schnell stabilisierend eingreifen kann. Besonders in Aquarienforen hört man: "Hilfe, Hillfe, aus Urlaub zurück und alle Fische tot" und die Futtertablette/Automat war schuld durch zu viel Futter bei keinem Wasserwechsel. 
- Wenn etwas im Argen ist mit Teich, Fischen, Filter, Automat und so gibt es keine "Warnung" und keine "Erstretter"
- überflüssig, da wie ja schon gesagt, Fische auch mal ne Zeit ohne Futter überstehen und viele Teiche zum Glück ja auch nicht steril sind. 
Aber an sich ist ein Futterautomat bei sachgemäßer Bedienung (+ sparsame Futtermenge und Intervalle) sicher auch nicht schädlich 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> da es ja vom Angebot her auch Futterautomaten gibt habe ich gedacht, dass doch
> der eine oder andere hier im Forum so etwas benutzt und das wäre dann doch
> ein schönes Hilfsmittel, um wärend der Abwesenheit die Fische wie gewöhnt
> durchzufüttern oder ?
> ...



Hi Leon,

das liegt hauptsächlich an den für Fische vollkommen ungeeigneten, hohen Bestandteilen an Getreideprodukten im Fertigfutter. Das Zeug kann selbst ein "Allesfresser" nämlich nur bei hohen Wassertemperaturen (> 15 Grad) einigermaßen verdauen.
Carnivore Kost fressen/verdauen selbst Goldfische/Koi im Winter (wenn auch deutlich weniger als im Sommer) Eine "echte" Winterruhe hält außer __ Aal, __ Waller und Katzenwelse eigentlich kein Fisch, selbst wenn das Wasser nur noch 4-10 Grad hat. Wenn sie den Winter über im Teich "Hunger" haben und net von außen Futter bekommen machen sie folglich genau das gleich wie im Urlaub. Sie jagen/fressen was sie im Teich finden - nur im Sommer hat die verwertbare Biomasse in einem fischgerechten Teich halt einen viel höheres Gewicht


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

> Da muss halt jeder selber gucken, welche Herangehensweise im Urlaub geeignet ist.


Man könnte ja zwei Wochen vor dem Urlaub die Fütterung runter fahren.
Statt 5 Mal am Tag auf 1 Mal am Tag, dann Urlaub, und dann wieder hoch fahren.


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe es lieber wenn da mal ein menschliches Auge seinen Blick darauf wirft.
Mit meinem Nachbarn komme ich wunderbar klar, welcher Glücksfall.
Wir unterstützen uns oft gegenseitig, nicht nur in Sachen Teich.

Außer der Fütterung gibt es noch andere Dinge wie Skimmer säubern, Wasserstand regulieren und und und.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Aug. 2017)

Wenn du Fotos von Futterautomaten möchtest bzw. Erfahrungen, schau mal in einem Koiforum nach, dort bist du gut bedient.
Ich füttere meine Tiere persönlich, sollte es mir nicht möglich sein, springt meine Familie ein.
Diese habe genaue Anweisungen, was und wie gefüttert wird.

Sollte dies möglich sein, wäre bei mir auch schon längst ein Futterautomat dran..
Dieser wäre aber jetzt derzeit rausgeschmissenes Geld 

Meine Fische werden übrigens Täglich, 365 Tage im Jahr gefüttert außer es läuft etwas nicht nach Plan!


----------



## Lion (30. Aug. 2017)

hier, selbst beim Füttern kann ich sehr schön erkennen, wie individuell doch
jede Teichanlage bezw. Handhabung ist.
Würde mich über noch weitere Berichte freuen.
VG. Léon


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Aug. 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Futterautomat.
 



Ich hatte früher auch immer mit der Hand gefüttert (was ich auch jetzt trotz Automat mache) aber da ist es warscheinlich wie
bei so vielen zeitlich begrenzt.
Hatte morgens vor der Arbeit gefüttert und abends ab ca. 17:00 wieder.
Das ist nicht gut für die Fische und den Filter.
Habe jetzt den Futterautomaten so eingestellt das ab 7:00 morgens alle 2 Stunden bis 21:00 gefüttert wird.
So verteilt es sich gleichmäßig über den Tag.
Trotzdem gibt es als noch was extra das mit der Hand gefüttert wird.
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn ich so füttere es den Koi sehr gut geht was das Wachstum und die Gesundheit an geht.
Auch über den Winter füttere ich mit dem Automaten allerdings gibt es da nur 2x am Tag etwas.

Die meisten füttern über den Winter nicht was eben auch auf den abgeschalteten Filter zurück zu führen ist.
Aber sollten die Fische im Winter weiterhin ihre Bahnen drehen verbrauchen die Energie und spätestens dann sollte man doch etwas füttern sonst kann man 
im Frühjahr vielleicht Bekanntschaft mit EMS machen.

Ach ja.
Wenn wir im Urlaub sind schaut trotzdem täglich jemand vorbei und schaut nach dem Rechten.


----------



## Lion (30. Aug. 2017)

Armin,
vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag mit Foto.
Das ganze gefällt mir sehr gut.
Viel Freude weiterhin am Teich wünscht
Léon

ps: habe Dir ein PN geschickt


----------

